# Substitute for Creole mustard



## richoso1 (Feb 28, 2010)

In making a Cajun Potato salad, can I substitute Creole mustard with a Coleman's mustard? I'm not talking about powdered mustards,

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## chutney (Jan 2, 2011)

try about 1/2 cup Dijon mustard

couple healthy splashes of Worcestershire(little more than 1/2 teaspoon) 

and hot sauce to taste


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 28, 2010)

chutney said:


> try about 1/2 cup Dijon mustard
> 
> couple healthy splashes of Worcestershire(little more than 1/2 teaspoon)
> 
> and hot sauce to taste


Now that sounds worthy of a try, so thanks for the suggestion.

Cholula says "Hello".


----------

